

Google in talks to buy Whatsapp for $1 billion: Report - gkrishnan
http://androidos.in/2013/04/google-in-talks-to-buy-whatsapp-for-1-billion-report/

======
jerryhuang100
My wild guess is that "Whatsapp" is the anonymous entrepreneur's co Marissa
Mayer would have to pay twice than anyone else in today's NYTimes article.

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5509275>

------
stephenr
Presumably so they can shut it down?

~~~
mtgx
They'd transfer the users over to Gtalk/Babel, but that's a good thing. They
need to unify all their message platforms.

~~~
stephenr
How is google buying apps and forcing the users to use a google bastardised
service a good thing?

